# متى خرج موسى وشعب اسرائيل من مصر



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*

*  إغلاق​ 
*متي خرج موسي وشعب اسرائيل من ارض مصر ؟*
*

* 
*Holy_bible_1*
*

* 
*يوجد اختلاف حول زمن الخروج فقيل اراء كثيره واقترح ازمنه كثيره ساعرض بعض منها * 
*تم افتراض بعدها بناء علي اسماء الفراعنه والملحوظه الهامه ان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر اسم فرعون الخروج ولهذا كل هذه الافتراضات غير مؤيده بالكتاب بشكل مباشر * 
*قيل دوديموسي الذي عرف توتيمايوس سنة 1690 ق م وقال هذا باحث اسمه ديفيد رول  * 
*وقيل احمس 1550 الي 1525 ق م وقال ذلك يوسيفوس * 
*وقيل تحتمس الثالث 1479 الي 1425 ق م*
*وقيل ابنه امنحوتب الثاني 1436 الي 1411 ق م وهذا ما قاله مانيثو المؤرخ الفرعوني  * 
*

* 
*وقيل حورمحب 1319 الي 1292 ق م * 
*رمسيس الاول * 
*رمسيس الثاني 1279 الي 1213 ق م وهذا دارت حوله اكثر المزاعم بانه فرعون الخروج وساركز عليه قليلا فيما بعد * 
*مرينبتاح 1213 الي 1203 ق م ابن رمسيس الثاني الذي تكلم علي وجود شعب اسرائيل في ارض كنعان * 
*امينميسي 1203- 1199 ق م * 
*

* 
*فمن منهم فرعون الخروج ومتي تم الخروج ؟*
*

* 
*الاجابه علي زمن الخروج سهله جدا من الكتاب المقدس اما الاجابه علي اسم فرعون فهي صعبه لعدة اسباب * 
*الاعمار التي ذكرتها سابقا مختلف عليها كثيرا فعلي سبيل المثال امنحوتب الثاني ابن تحتمس الثالث مختلف علي متي تم توليه العرش ولكن المرجح 1453 ق م  * 
*وتحتمس الثالث ايضا مختلف علي مدي زمن توليه العرش * 
*ورمسيس الثاني قل انه تولي العرش سبعين سنه ومات في اواخر التسعينات من عمره ولكن ثبت ان هذا خطأ فهو مات في اوائل التسعينات من عمره * 
*حتي المؤرخ الفرعوني مانيثو بالرغم انه كان يعتمد عليه كثيرا الا ان الادله اثبتت انه اخطأ كثيرا في الاعمار * 
*

* 
*واعود الي زمن الخروج * 
*الكتاب المقدس واضح جدا في الزمن*
*الدليل الاول * 
*سفر الملوك الأول 6: 1*
*
* 
*وَكَانَ             فِي سَنَةِ الأَرْبَعِ مِئَةٍ             وَالثَّمَانِينَ لِخُرُوجِ بَنِي             إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، فِي             السَّنَةِ الرَّابِعَةِ لِمُلْكِ             سُلَيْمَانَ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، فِي             شَهْرِ زِيُو وَهُوَ الشَّهْرُ الثَّانِي،             أَنَّهُ بَنَى الْبَيْتَ لِلرَّبِّ.*
*

* 
*480 من سنة الخروج في السنه الرابعه من الملك سليمان * 
*والتاريخ اليهودي والحفريات ويوسيفوس وجون برايت  وادله كثيره جدا علي ان سليمان تولي العرش سنة 961 ق م فيكون بعد اربع سنين هو 957 ق م * 
*957 + 480 = 1447 ق م وهذا هو زمن الخروج المؤكد من الكتاب المقدس  * 
*

* 
*الدليل الثاني * 
*من الخروج لسليمان هذا ايضا يمكن حسابه بطريقه اخري اكثر تعقيد ملخصها ان زمن الخروج 40 وقياده يشوع تقريبا 26 سنه  ( 84 الي 110 )  ثم 20 سنه بعد يشوع ثم 300 سنه تقريبا زمن القضاه*
*وملخصه ( مع اعتبار تداخل القضاه ) * 
*‌أ.        العبودية لكوشان رشعتايم                8 سنين.*
*‌ب.    قضاء عثنئيل                             40 سنة.*
*‌ج.     العبودية لعجلون                          18 سنة.*
*‌د.       سلام في أيام أهود وشمجر               80 سنة.*
*‌ه.       مضايقة يابين                    20 سنة.*
*‌و.      فترة قضاء دبورة وباراق                40 سنة.*
*‌ز.      الإستعباد لمديان                          7 سنوات.*
*‌ح.     فترة قضاء جدعون                       40 سنة.*
*‌ط.     حكم أبيمالك (ليس قاضياً)                3 سنوات.*
*‌ي.    فترة قضاء تولع                          23 سنة.*
*‌ك.     فترة قضاء يائير                          22 سنة.*
*‌ل.     مضايقة العمونيين لهم                    18 سنة.*
*‌م.       فترة قضاء يفتاح                          6 سنوات.*
*‌ن.     فترة قضاء إبصان              7 سنوات.*
*‌س.   فترة قضاء إيلون                10 سنوات.*
*‌ع.     فترة قضاء عبدون              8 سنوات.*
*‌ف.   الإستعباد للفلسطينيين           40 سنة.*
*‌ص.  فترة قضاء شمشون             20 سنة.*
*فهم تقريبا 300 سنه متداخلين * 
* ثم  صموئيل 28 سنه  ثم حكم شاول  40 سنه وملخصه * 
*وصموئيل قضي تقريبا سنة 1068 وتعين شاول سنة 1040 ق م تقريبا  * 
*ثم داوود 40 سنه وهذا تقريبا سنة 1001 الي سنة 1000 ق م  * 
*فهي تقريبا 478  سنه الي بداية حكم سليمان فيكون تقريبا 480 من بناء الهيكل الي الخروج كما ذكر سفر الملوك الاول * 
*

* 
*ويوجد دليل علي ما قدمت من موضوع سفر القضاه*
*الدليل الثالث * 
*يفتاح الجلعادي يقول * 
*سفر القضاه 11*
*25 وَالآنَ فَهَلْ أَنْتَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ بَالاَقَ بْنِ صِفُّورَ مَلِكِ مُوآبَ؟ فَهَلْ خَاصَمَ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَوْ حَارَبَهُمْ مُحَارَبَةً
26 حِينَ أَقَامَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي حَشْبُونَ وَقُرَاهَا، وَعَرُوعِيرَ وَقُرَاهَا وَكُلِّ الْمُدُنِ الَّتِي عَلَى جَانِبِ أَرْنُونَ ثَلاَثَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ؟ فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تَسْتَرِدَّهَا فِي تِلْكَ الْمُدَّةِ؟*
*فهو يكلم سيحون انهم اقاموا 300 سنه في هذه الارض وهذا تقريبا بعد 260 سنه من فترة القضاء او 40 سنه قبل نهايتها ( يفتاح ابصان ايلون عبدون شمشون ) متداخلون * 
*وهي تقريبا من حكم داوود سنة 1000 ق م * 
*1000 + 40 شاول ( وفتره متداخله مع صموئيل ) + 28 صموئيل + 40 حتي يفتاح = 1107 * 
*اذا يفتاح حينما قال ذلك كان سنه 1107 وهو قال هذا انه عبر علي دخول الارض 300 سنه وهي بعد الرحله في البريه 40 سنه يكون  * 
*1107+ 300 + 40 = 1448 ق م ولو اعتبرنا ان 300 هي تقريبيه يكون سنة 1447 ق م  * 
*وهو نفس ما قدمه الينا سفر الملوك * 
*

* 
*الدليل الرابع*
*من العهد الجديد * 
*سفر اعمال الرسل 13*
*13: 18 و نحو مدة اربعين سنة احتمل عوائدهم في البرية * 
*13: 19 ثم اهلك سبع امم في ارض كنعان و قسم لهم ارضهم بالقرعة * 
*13: 20 و بعد ذلك في نحو اربع مئة و خمسين سنة اعطاهم قضاة حتى صموئيل النبي * 
*ويقول 450 من خروجهم اعطاهم قضاه حتي صموئيل اي ان زمن صموئيل مشمول في هذه الفتره وصموئيل  مختلف قليلا في زمن موته فقيل 1059 ق م ولكنه مات قبل تعيين داوود  * 
*فيكون 1000 + 450 = 1450 وهي تقريبيه ايضا * 
*

* 
*الدليل الخامس*
*وايضا معلمنا بولس الرسول يقول*
*رسالة بولس الرسول الي غلاطيه 3*
*3: 17 و انما اقول هذا ان الناموس الذي صار بعد اربع مئة و ثلاثين سنة لا ينسخ عهدا قد سبق فتمكن من الله نحو المسيح حتى يبطل الموعد * 
*وهذه الفتره من وعد ابراهيم الاول وهو عن عمر 70 سنه الي الخروج 430 سنه وايضا من الخروج الي مسح داوود قبل تعيينه * 
*وهو فتي صغير ( تقريبا 13 سنه ) قبل ان يبلغ من العمر بعد سبعة عشر سنه ويصل الي الحكم سن 30 سنه وحكم 40 سنه فيكون ايضا*
* 1000+ 17 + 430 = 1447 ق م  * 
*

* 
*الدليل السادس*
* وهو مجموعة ادله * 
*ادلة الخروج التاريخيه * 
*بردية ايبوير التي يحدد زمنها تقريبا في القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد * 
*

* 
*اكتشف العالم جاكوبوفيك * 
*ان هناك اثار لرماد كون ما يشبه سحابه تسبب في ظلام مصر ثلاثه ايام في القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد واثارها موجود علي كل شواطئ مصر * 
*

* 
*ونفس العالم اكتشف ان في نفس الزمان هناك مقابر جماعيه لذكور فقط موجود في تل الدابا وهو قرب مكان رعمسيس وهو يدل علي الضرب العاشره وهي الابكار التي مات فيها كل ذكر بكر وهي في زمن الاسره الثامنه عشر * 
*ووجد مقبره اخري متوسط العمر من 18 الي 25 سنه ذكور فقط ايضا كثير منهم من النوبه الذي غالبا ماتوا في حادثة البحر وهي مدافن في منطقه عسكرية فرعونية * 
*

* 
*في منطقة العريش ناحية البحر وجد كتابه تعود من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد منقوله عن كتابه اقدم بكثير تتكلم عن ان شو اله الهواء والضوء وابنه جيب اله الارض هزموا من اله اسرائيل ويخبر بقصة الخروج من وجهة نظر المصريين ويتكلم ايضا عن يام سوف اي بحر سوف * 
*

* 
*لوحه علي قبر محفوظه حاليا في كاليفورنيا درسه في جامعة اوكلهاما تعود الي سنة 1500 ق م تقريبا عباره عن عجله حربيه مصريه تطارد شخص يقال عنه موسي عبر البحر وسط الماء المفترق الذي عاد مره اخري واغرق العجله الحربيه ويرسم الامواج علي شكل لولبي**
* 
*





**
* 
*قصة امنحوتب الثاني ابن تحتموس الثالث الذي حكم مصر 1453   ق م ابيه كان له 240 زوجه مصريه و 640 عبرانيه و 232 ابن و 323 بنت * 
*والعدد الكبير من الزوجات العبرانيات يؤكد علي وجودهم في ارض مصر * 
*

* 
*لوحة مرنبتاح ويسمي ايضا لوح اسرائيل * 
*



*
*وذكر فيها اسم اسرائيل الذين خرجوا قبل زمانه * 
*اسرائيل خربت وليس لها بذر*
*وهي لوحه مهمة فهي من القرن الثالث عشر قبل الميلاد وتقريبا بين 1212 الي 1209 ق م * 
*وهو يقول ان شعب اسرائيل استقر في الارض واصبحت امه قويه هناك وايضا يؤكد ان الخروج تم قبل ذلك بكثير قبل الاستقرار وقبل زمن يشوع وقبل 40 سنه البريه فيكون الخروج في منتصف القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد دقيق  * 
*

* 
*الدليل السابع * 
*بحث قدمه العالمين جون بمسون وديفيد ليفينجيستون وقدم ملخص بحثهما نورمان جيسلير في كتاب * 
*When critics ask*
*ان الخروج كان في نهاية العصر المتوسط وبداية العصر البرنزي المتاخر وهو يتميز ببداية بناء اسوار ضخمه حول المدن وهذا بين 1500 الي 1400 ق م ووصف جواسيس موسي في * 
*سفر التثنية 1*
*1: 28 الى اين نحن صاعدون قد اذاب اخوتنا قلوبنا قائلين شعب اعظم و اطول منا مدن عظيمة محصنة الى السماء و ايضا قد راينا بني عناق هناك*
*وفي بحثهما اكدا ان دخول كنعان وبداية الاستقرار فيها كان تقريبا سنة 1400 ق م * 
*

* 
*مجموعة ادله  ثامنه  * 
*وهو يشوع ابن نون وزمن حكمه * 
*كما قدمت سابقا يشوع يشوع قاد الشعب 26 سنه من عمر 76  حتي مات عن عمر 110 سنه*
*سقوط مدينة اريحا * 
*حسب ما ذكر كثير من العلماء مثل جون جراستينج وغيره كثيرين انها سقطة سنة 1400 تقريبا وهي بعد قيادة يشوع بقليل فيكون 1440 + 40 سنه بريه + فتره قليله قد تكون سبع سنين تقريبا فتكون 1447 ق م*
*ومقال مختصر عن ذلك * 
*Jericho * 
*



*
*



*
*Jericho             an oasis near the Dead Sea*
*Destruction             layer at Jericho*
*The ancient city of Jericho is identified with Tell es-Sultan. The first large scale excavation was by Sellin and Watzinger from 1907 to 1909. The next major excavation was directed by Garstang from 1930 to 1936. Garstang believed that the fourth city was destroyed by Joshua just after 1400 BC A third major excavation was done by Kenyon between 1952 to 1958. She challenged Garstang's date by insisting that the fourth city double walls were from the Early Bronze Age. Jericho was mainly abandoned during the Late Bronze Age, but the Middle Bronze Age was violently destroyed by fire. Kenyon states: The date of the burned buildings would seem to be the very end of the Middle Bronze Age, and the destruction may be a***ibable to the disturbances that followed the expansion (expulsion) of the Hyksos from Egypt in about 1540 BCE (Stern 1993, Vol. 2, 680). Could these disturbances be the Israelite conquest? Both Kenyon and Garstang agree that the Middle Bronze Age city of Jericho was destroyed as a result of the expulsion of the Hyksos from Egypt. There have been many proposals to solve the time of Joshua's conquest. Courville cuts out over 600+ years by equating the end of the Early Bronze Age with Joshua's conquest around 1400 BC (1971, 151; Bimson 1981, 119). * 
*وملخصه ان كل الابحاث التي تمت من خلال زمن الهكسوس 1540 في مرورهم بهذه المنطقه ( بعد طردهم علي يد احمس ) الي زمن تدميرها يؤكد انها تم تدميرها سنة 1400 ق م * 
*

* 
*مدينة عاري التي ايضا سقطة في زمن مقارب حسب الادله التاريخيه وهو تقريبا 1400 ق م * 
*AI*
*AI has been located at Et-Tell by Albright. A brief excavation was conducted here by Garstang in 1928. A second excavation was done from 1933 to 1935 by Marquet-Krause. A third excavation was conducted by Calloway sponsored by the American Schools of Oriental Research from 1964 to 1970. The major problem here is that AI was destroyed at the end of the Early Bronze Age, and was abandoned until the beginning of the Iron Age, yet Joshua is said to have destroyed it (Stern 1993; Zevit 1985, 58). There are several explanations for this. Livingston locates AI at Khirbet Nisya, yet there is no clear evidence for this (Bimson and Livingston). Yadin interprets the Bible etiologically here (Shanks 1988, 64). It explains how the ruins of AI got this way according to the writer. Millard believes that the villagers would only use Et-Tell as a stronghold when under attack (1985, 99). The name "AI" means "ruin," so AI was destroyed earlier, but reused only as a fort. This seems to be the best explanation. * 
* 

* 
*سقوط مدينة حاصور في نفس عام سقوط اريحا وايضا الادله التاريخيه تؤكد انها سقطة سنة 1400 ق م ( مع ملاحظة ان حاصور تدمرة وبنية عدة مرات ولكن اريحا لا  * 
*

* 
*دليل تاسع * 
*وهو زمن دخول يوسف الي ارض مصر قبل الهكسوس كما وضحت تفصيلا في ملف متي حكم يوسف ارض مصر * 
*فهو دخل سنة 1711 ويعقوب واسرته دخلوا سنة 1657 ق م في السنه الثانيه للمجاعه * 
*وهم خرجوا بعد 210 سنه ( ارجو الرجوع الي ملف زمن غربة شعب اسرائيل 430 ام 400 ام 210 سنه ) لانه من وعد ابراهيم 430 ومن ميلاد اسحاق 400 * 
*ومن ميلاد اسحاق الي انجابه عيسو ويعقوب 60 سنه ويعقوب دخل عن عمر 130 سنه فيكون 190 يتبقي 210 من  الدخول الي ارض مصر الي الخروج منها*
*1657 – 210 = 1447 ق م وهو دليل اخر علي دقه هذا التاريخ * 

*واخيرا * 
*تحتمس الثالث هو المشهور بعدو الاسيويين فهو حارب في منطقة فلسطين ولا ياتي ذكر اسرائيل لانهم لم يكونوا خرجوا بعد وعداؤه الشديد للاسيويين جعله يضطهد العبرانيين ايضا * 
*

* 
*اما بالنسبه الي رمسيس الثاني * 
*رمسيس الثاني هو ثالث فراعنة الأسرة التاسعة عشر. حكم مصر لمدة 66 سنة من 1279 ق.م. حتى 1212 ق.م. (أو1290 ق.م. - 1224 ق.م.). صعد إلى سدة الحكم وهو في أوائل العشرينات من العمر. ظُن من قبل أنه عاش حتى أصبح عمره 99 عاماً، إلا أنه على الأغلب توفي في أوائل تسعيناته. الكتاب الإغريق القدامى (مثل هيرودوت) نسبوا إنجازاته إلى الملك شبه الأسطوري سيزوستريس. يعتقد البعض أنه فرعون خروج اليهود من مصر. إذا كان قد اعتلى العرش عام 1279 ق.م.، كما يعتقد معظم علماء المصريات، فإن ذلك كان يوم 31 مايو 1279 ق.م. بناءاً على التاريخ المصري لإعتلائه العرش الشهر الثالث من فصل شمو يوم 27.*
*

* 
*دليل انه لم يمت غرقا * 
*Ramesses’ mummy was diagnosed and examined, scientific analysis revealed  battle wounds and old fractures, as well as the pharaoh's arthritis and poor circulation.*
*For the last decades of his life, Ramesses II was essentially crippled with arthritis and walked with a hunched back,[58] but a recent study excluded ankylosing spondylitis as a possible cause of the pharaoh's arthritis.[59] A significant hole in the pharaoh's mandible was detected. Researchers observed "an abscess by his teeth (which) was serious enough to have caused death by infection,*
*ممياء رمسيس فحصت واختبرت والتحليل العلمي لها كشفت جروج من الحروب وكسور وايضا روماتزم ودوره دمويه ضعيفه * 
*في اخر عشر سنين من حياة رمسيس الثاني اصيب بالروماتزم وكان يمشي بظهر منحني وايضا دراسه حديثه اثبتت ان التهاب المفاصل شديد بسبب الروماتزم ويوجد ثقب كبير في فك فرعون اثبتت الابحاث عليه انه من خراج كبير في الاسنان شديد لدرجة انه يسبب الوفاه من العدوي * 


 *^     Stephanie Pain. "Ramesses     rides again". New Scientist.     http://space.newscientist.com/article/mg18424736.400-ramesses-rides-again.html.     Retrieved 2008-05-15.*
 *^     Bob Brier, The Encyclopedia of Mummies, Checkmark Books, 1998.,     p.153*
 *^     Can. Assoc. Radiol. J. 2004 Oct;55(4):211–7, PMID     15362343*
 *

* 
*

* 
*وهو انجب 90 ابن وابنه بكر ابناؤه هو مرنبتاح الذي خلفه علي العرش * 
*

* 
*ويقولوا ان الخروج تم سنة 1213 بموت رمسيس الثاني*
*

* 
*من اصحاب هذا الرائ يوسابيوس القيصري * 
*

* 
*اولا استخدام مدينة رعمسيس كدليل هذا خطا وقد شرحته تفصيلا في ملف الرد علي شبهة هل كتابة اسم رعمسيس في زمن يعقوب خطأ*
*

* 
*ثانيا لوحة مرنبتاح بعد رمسيس الثاني مباشره تؤكد ان اسرائيل امه مستقره في كنعان فكيف يقول هذا ونعلم جيدا ان شعب اسرائيل قضي 40 سنه في البريه ثم 26 سنه بقياده يشوع في رحلة امتلاك الارض ثم 20 سنه بدون قائد ثم بدات بعدها في زمن القضاه بعض الضربات ومنها بعض المجاعات فكل هذا مستحيل ان يكون حدث في عام واحد بل مئات الاعوام * 
*

* 
*ثالثا رمسيس الثاني عاش حتي وصل الي عمر 90 سنه فكيف يخرج ويحارب ويقود عجله حربيه في هذا العمر ويخرج في رحله صعبه حتي علي الشاب * 
*

* 
*رابعا مومياء رمسيس الثاني موجوده في المتحف وفحصها اثبت انه كان يعاني الام شديده وقرح في الفم واللثه والتهابات اخره من مرض الروماتزم الحاد في المفاصل تجعله يمشي متكا علي عصي بصعوبه فكيف يفعل ذلك مع موسي  * 
*

* 
*خامسا لم يتعرض الي الغرق من قرب او بعيد * 
*

* 
*سادسا لايوجد اي دلي حفري علي وجود العبرانيين في زمنه * 
*

* 
*سابعا لايوجد اي دليل في زمنه علي حدوث الضربات العشره وبخاصه ان ابنه البكر حكم مصر بعده  * 
*

* 
*هذا بالاضافه الي حروب رمسيس الثاني الكثيره وبخاصه مع الحثيين الذين بداوا يرحلوا بسبب العبرانيين الذين طردوهم من ارضهم التي تثبت انه لم تكن هناك مشاكل داخليه مثل العبرانيين فهم خرجوا منذ زمان من ارض مصر * 
*

* 
*اذا فالخروج تم قبل رمسيس الثاني بكثير جدا وهذا يؤكد ان زمن الخروج بالفعل هو 1447 ق م * 
*

* 
*ولكن من هو فرعون الخروج ؟*
*راينا من الاثار ان تحتمس الثالث كان اغلب زوجاته من العبرانيات وايضا ابنه ولكن هذا لم يحدث مع احد من اولاده * 
*ثانيا ابنه امنحوتب الثاني قالت لنا البردية في صفحه 7 سطر 1 – 2 انه مات في في ظرف لم يحدث مثلها من قبل فما هو هذا الحادث الغريب الا شق البحر الاحمر ؟؟؟*
*اذا قد يكون فرعون طرد موسي والاضطهاد هو تحتمس الثالث وفرعون الخروج ابنه امنحوتب الثاني الذي فقد في البحر الاحمر*
*وصوره لتحتمس الثالث ( هي اختلف عليها هل قتل الاعداء ام ضرب العبيد ) في معبد الكرنك * 
*



*
* فقد يكون هؤلاء العبيد هم العبرانيين الذين يمسكهم من شعرهم الطويل المميذ و يجلدهم *


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يناير 2011)

*ونبذه مختصره عن * 
*Amenhotep II * 
*Amenhotep II was the son of Thutmose III who ruled Egypt from 1453-19 BC There are three known military campaigns into the land of Canaan (Aharoni 1979, 166). The lists of prisoners gives a cross-section of the population at that time. Aharoni states: The first group included 550 maryannu (noble chariot warriors), 240 of their wives, 640 Canaanites, 232 royal sons, 323 royal daughters and 270 concubines. A final summary lists: 127 rulers of Retenu, 179 brothers of the rulers, 3600 'apiru, 15,200 living Shasu, 36,300 Huru, 15,070 living Neges, and 30,652 families thereof.... Among the residents of Palestine the Horites account for 66 per cent, the Shasu 27.5 per cent and the 'apiru 6.5 per cent (1979, 168-9; Lemche 1991, 43-46). The Israelites have been associated with both the 'apiru and the Shasu (Akkadian Shutu). Some scholars think the name "Hebrew" came from "'apiru." This does seem to give clear evidence for the Hebrews being settled in Canaan at this time. * 
*وقد يكون احدهم بين تحتمس الثالث وامنحتب الثاني لان امنحتب بدا الحكم بعد الخروج وتحتمس مات بفتره قبل الخروج ويوجد فجوه زمنين بين تحتمس الثالث وابنه امنحتب الثاني قد يكون احد ابناء تحتمس الثالث تولي ومات في الخوج وتولي بعده امنحتب الثاني * 


 
*ويكون بهذا التي اخرجت موسي من الماء هي هاتسو وهي حتشبسوت **( **ماعت كا رع **) **الذي عني العدل فهي كانت تحب العدل ولهذا اشفقت علي موسي * 


 
























 


 
*وهي ابنة تحتمس الاول الكبري وزوجة تحتمس الثاني **( **الابن الغير شرعي **) **و اخت تحتمس الثالث **( **وقيل زوجة اب تحتمس الثالث **) **التي حكمة عشرين سنه تقريبا قبل اخيها الصغير تحتموس الثالث ان يصبح رجل ويحكم*
*وهي حكمة **1503 **الي **1482 **ق م **( **ولكن يوجد اراء مختلفه حول فترة حكمها **) **ويكون انها قبل ان تتولي الحكم انتشلت موسي سنة **1527 **ق م وفي هذا الوقت هي ابنة فرعون وليست زوجة فرعون * 
*وهي كانت مهتمه بالعل وتنشيط التجاره التي سائت في زمن والدها تحتمس الاول الذي كان قاسي علي الاسيويين مثل ابيه احمس  * 
*ويكون احمس هو الذي بدا الاضطهاد وامر القابلتين بقتل العبرانيين **( 1540 – 1515  **ق م **)*


 
*ما قدمه قاموس الكتاب المقدس * 
*قاموس الكتاب المقدس**,**خروج*


 
*أن الخروج حدث في منتصف القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد أو نحو سنة **1447 **وأنه حدث في زمن تحتموس الثالث أو في زمن امنوفس الثاني**( **الاسم اليوناني لامنحوتب الثاني **)**. **وهذا التاريخ هو أقرب التواريخ اتفاقاً مع قضاة **11: 26 **فإن يفتاح الذي عاش حوالي سنة **1100 **ق**.**م **. **يذكر أن ثلاث مئة سنة مضت منذ دخول العبرانيين الأرض أي أنهم دخلوها في نحو سنة **1400 **ق**.**م**. **وعندما يضاف إليها الأربعون سنة التي قضوها في البرية يصل التاريخ إلى أواسط القرن الخامس عشر تقريباً**.*
*وكذلك بتفق هذا التاريخ مع النص الوارد في **1 **ملوك **6: 1 **حيث يقول**: (( **وكان في سنة الأربع مئة والثمانين لخروج بني اسرائيل من أرض مصر في السنة الرابعة لملك سليمان **.... **أنه بنى البيت للرب**)). **فإذا كان قد بدىء ببناء الهيكل في عام **967 **ق**.**م**. **فيكون الخروج قد تم في عام **1447 **بحسب هذا النص**.*
*وكذلك يتفق هذا التاريخ مع الاكتشافات التي أظهرها التنقيب في اريحا وحاصور حسبما يقول لنا بعض العلماء**.*
*ويتفق أيضاً مع ما ورد في لوحات تل العمارنة التي تتحدث عن شعب قادم إلى أرض فلسطين في هذا التاريخ تقريباً، أو بعده بزمن قصير**. **وتدعو اللوحات هذا الشعب باسم **((**الخبيرو**)) **ويعتقد بعض العلماء أن هؤلاء هم العبرانيون الذين جاءوا إلى أرض فلسطين في نحو هذا التاريخ**.*


 
*وتذكر دائرة المعارف تحت كلم  الخروج مقال مطول مفاده ان سنة **1447 **هو اقرب الادله** ساضعه في نهاية الملف * 


 
*واخيرا ما ذكره ابونا انطونيوس فكري * 
*تاريخ الخروج**:*
*هناك أراء متعددة بهذا الشأن وأقربها للصحة، أن الخروج تم حوالي سنة **1447 **ق**.**م**. **أثناء حكم الأسرة الثامنة عشرة، في زمن تحتمس الثالث أو أمنوفس الثاني**. **وهذا يتفق مع **(**قض**26:11) **إذ يذكر يفتاح الذي عاش حوالي سنة **1100 **ق**.**م**. **أن **300 **سنة قد انقضت على دخول العبرانيين الأرض أي دخلوها حوالي سنة **1400 **ق**.**م**. **فإذا أضيف إليها الأربعون سنة التي قضوها في البرية يكون تاريخ خروجهم سنة **1440 **ويتفق هذا الرأي مع ما ورد في **(1**مل**1:6) **أن بيت الرب قد بنى في السنة ال**480 **لخروج الشعب من مصر**. **فإن كان قد بدأ سليمان في بناء الهيكل سنة **967 **أو سنة **966 **ق**.**م يكون الخروج قد تم حوالي سنة **1447 **ق**.**م ويتفق هذا التاريخ أيضاً مع الاكتشافات التي ظهرت في أريحا وحاصور، ومع ما ورد في لوحات تل العمارنة التي تتحدث عن شعب قادم إلى أرض فلسطين**.*


 
*وهناك مؤرخ مصري اسمه منثو من عصر بطليموس الأول سنة**323-283 **ق**.**م وهو من أقدم المؤرخين قال **"**كان هناك رجل اسمه موسى قاد من مصر إلى سوريا جماعة من النجسين وكان ذلك في أيام أمنوفس بن رعمسيس **( **غالبا هو امنحوتب الثاني ابن تحتمس الثالث **)**"*


 
*والمجد لله دائما*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

موضوع فتاك ....


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

فرعون موسي


----------



## geegoo (16 نوفمبر 2013)

شفت علي اليوتيوب فيلم تسجيلي عن رحلة الخروج و النظر اليها بمنظور جديد تماما من ناحية مكان عبور البحر الأحمر
اللي يهمنا في الموضوع ده ان المكان الجديد اللي درسه العلماء ببحث مدقق و تكاليف ضخمة وجدوا فيه شعاب مرجانية تتطابق مع شكل العجلات الحربية .. و باستخدام الكمبيوتر وجدوا ان طراز العجلات كان هو المستخدم في زمن الاسرة ال 18 أيضا ..
الجديد في الفيلم هو ان العبور كان في خليج العقبة يعني من مصر للسعودية حاليا ..
موضوع رائع يا دكتور


----------

